# Star of the class



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all. Just wanted to share my good news. Lacey and I had our last Advance Clicker training class last night. Lacey was the star pupil! We only had 2 other dogs in the class but still she was the best. I am so proud of her. 
My trainer is having a surgical procedure and won't be available for training again until November so we will be waiting and practicing what we have learned until the next class. We will be taking Rally. Can't wait to see how we do in that.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!














What a smart girl!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Good job Lacey!!














You must be so proud!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Lacey! Such a good girl!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job Lacey


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks all. We stopped (Lacey and I) at Petsmart after class last night and purchased a Bully Stick and also I will be ordering Lacey some more beautiful bows from Marj. I think Lacey needs about 10 new girly pink bows for all of her hard work. 

Oh, and Marj's bows are just beautiful. I have ordered about 6 so far and all have just been lovely. I am very grateful for Marj...I can't sew or do anything crafty so she keeps my Lacey looking just lovely.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations Lacey! You go girl


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww, congratulations to Lacey!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great job Lacey, your mommy must be so very proud.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

How exciting...good for both of you because you both were best in class.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Congratulations!!! That's great!!!*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

WTG Lacey!!


----------

